# Couple a sites if yer makin MRE's



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I put tagether my own MRE's fer my CERT packs an get home kits. I found these sites got small quantity packets a stuff that would be great fer this purpose. Thought yall might get ya some stuff ya need.

http://www.minimus.biz/default.aspx
Got most anythin ya need, first aid stuff, food stuff, you name it they seem ta have it!

http://www.packitgourmet.com/home.php
Mostly food stuff's. Some fancy, some fer regular folk.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am still working on mine. Hopefully tomorrow I will be able to start vacuum sealing. But after checking out those links NOW I am going to have to order some stuff for version 2. 

Thanks!


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks coot, those are two really good sites. Sentry got me to really thinking about putting together some homemade MRE's also and those two sites will sure help. 

Hey Sentry could you post a list of some of the "stuff" you have put in your MRE's please Sir.


----------



## -JohnD- (Sep 16, 2012)

Very cool.....


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Coot my DUH factor kicked in and I didn't ask you what you put in your MRE's, so if you would tell us I sure would appreciate it.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

for complete military surplus MREs and also the individual parts of a MRE ....

www.theepicenter.com/military_surplus.html (hit "MRE" button toward page bottom for complete MRE index)


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I dry beef stew, chicken an dumplins an chunky soups. I add in a balance bar (good carbs fer diabetics) salt an pepper packets, a drink packet (ones that go in a 20 oz water bottle) in some goes hardtack, in others I'll put a cheese an crackers pack. Another good item be Millenium bars, they last upta 5 years. 

I use beef jerky, canadian bacon, pepperoni in some, they be shelf stable fer quite a spell. I use a snack size chicken salad an cracker pack in some. 

Also, I get some a the beef er chicken noodle dinners, the ones ya just add water to. I repack em so they don't take up so much room. Another good addition be the packs a chicken, tuna (ifin ya like tuna) er even spam (not a big spam fan). Ya can also use the romen noodles an fix em up with some a the meats, but they be high in carbs an sodium so not best if yer a diabetic. But at the same time we ain't talkin bout a steady diet a these.

Packets a honey, jelly an such er nice to.

Toilet paper (I vac seal my own), hand wipes (I get mine at KFC), sometimes plastic silverware (I generally got my pack silverware though), sometimes some sugar free gum. Also some instant coffee an creamer be nice to. Ifin ya got a spice ya like they can be vac sealed in small packets an added to.

Sometimes ya can get the regular MRE snacks an such perty cheap, they got pound cake, cookies, desserts an such that ya can get fer a dollar er two, be nice ta toss in to.

I haven't done it yet but I'm gonna try some a the instant mac an cheese, see how it works. I'll repackage it so it takes less space.

I just shop round the stores, see what's sittin on the shelves an take a look at it. Ifin it looks like it'll work, I'll try one, then add em ta the packs.

With that there second site ya could make up some nice breakfest MRE's to. Bit more expensive, but in a emergency, it sure would taste good an raise the spirits!


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Excellent info. Thanks a million Coot.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

We let the kids pick what goes in theirs. Ramen noodles, sauce and noodle packs, etc., drink mixes, snacks, cookies. It all goes into a gallon size bag and sealed. They are great for my sons camp outs with Cubscouts. 

I check our local Super Dollar (Food City brand foods), they have tons of single serving food packs for $1. I buy $10 worth of mashed potato mixes, noodles, soups, etc. it saves time and money. I lay everything on the table and they pick what they want and seal it.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

dixiemama said:


> We let the kids pick what goes in theirs. Ramen noodles, sauce and noodle packs, etc., drink mixes, snacks, cookies. It all goes into a gallon size bag and sealed. They are great for my sons camp outs with Cubscouts.
> 
> I check our local Super Dollar (Food City brand foods), they have tons of single serving food packs for $1. I buy $10 worth of mashed potato mixes, noodles, soups, etc. it saves time and money. I lay everything on the table and they pick what they want and seal it.


I love food city! Picked up the little microwaveable chef boyardee spaghetti and meatballs to add to little ones MRE. She'd eat them cold, hot, however you put in front of her and smaller than big cans.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

We got those too!! Lol they aren't vacuum sealed of course but are in our stock


----------

